# Mozilla-Firefox-Problem



## SilverVegeto (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Mozilla FireFox. Jedesmal wenn ich Einstellungen im Mozilla ändere (z. B.: Ansicht -> Lesezeichen Symbole deaktiver oder Symbole "klein" einstelle) werden diese alle nach einem Browserneustart nicht übernommen.

Woran liegt das?


----------

